# Meeting People Abruzzo Region



## iomtravellers (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi there we have a place in Abruzzo near San Salvo and Vasto area just wondering if there are any brits out there who would like to meet up socially and compare notes on local facilities .We travel to Italy three times a year .Next time over in August


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

there are a lot of brits in your area the best way to contactact them is to join forum www.


----------



## Greta1 (Jul 8, 2012)

iomtravellers said:


> Hi there we have a place in Abruzzo near San Salvo and Vasto area just wondering if there are any brits out there who would like to meet up socially and compare notes on local facilities .We travel to Italy three times a year .Next time over in August


I am in Northern Lazio. I was hoping you guys would be west Abruzo Greta


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi come and se us when you are over we live in pretoro near chieti town and we can intraduce you to lots of english we have freinds in your area roy


----------



## iomtravellers (Jun 1, 2009)

would love to we will be back in Lentella in August will keep in touch thanks again for the info


----------

